# I can't change my avatar



## IainDS (Jun 15, 2008)

When I upload a new avatar it keeps my old. I've tried several time.


----------



## Costello (Jun 15, 2008)

the server caches the images;
you're going to need to press Ctrl+F5 for a full refresh
OR view your image in your browser: http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-90426.gif
and refresh it (F5 or Ctrl+F5)


----------



## IainDS (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So F5 is a full refresh?


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 16, 2008)

F5 is a normal refresh (reloads the page source, but not every file if the browser thinks the ones in the cache are still current). Ctrl+F5 forces a full reload of all files on the page.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats because you must consult with *me *to change your avatar! *mwahahahaha!!!*

Kidding, just kidding. *sweatdrop and a cheesy, apologetic grin*
Listen to the mods, they built this place and know what they are talking about. I dont.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 19, 2008)

lol.. Yeah.. Mods kniw more than regulars.. especially Costello.. He knows all about this school.. umm, I mean forum


----------

